# What kind of collar?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, so I have NEVER shown a dog before, but a friend is convincing me to go ahead and start Cullen in UKC puppy shows ( a bit less strict, and he's not of AKC's sloped standards) But... I realized that I have no idea what kind of collar I should have? Also, any advice?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think a fursaver is ok, but a sliplead is what most use. He has to be able to pull out in front of you and get use to that, so ring training is important before you head into it. I showed Karlo when he was about 4 months old and didn't research any of it(spur of the moment), we didn't represent very well....if you know what I mean! :blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here, Karlo is focusing on me when he should have been out front pulling I only worked a couple times on the ring training...and never practiced stacking him(he even had a dirty nose!) The judge was very nice and suggested I get "mentored" by the best in show year after year winner, which I did for our last class. Karlo did get two blue ribbons for my failures! He was the only one entered in his age class....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You want something breed-appropriate that you are comfortable with and that is not distracting.

I've seen many people use a Fursaver in UKC, so that works fine. I use rolled black leather with gold colored hardware and have a shorter rolled black leather lead (b/c around here UKC rings are very small, very little room so I use a shorter lead). The leather is on the thin side, but very strong so appropriate for an adult GSD.

This shows my collars and lead: van Kelder Dogs

Good luck! Pan is starting in UKC NLC puppy next month (he will be about 14 weeks). The black nylon collar/lead combo is what I use for my puppies. It's a bit thin (not heavy duty) for adults but perfect for my puppies and won't choke them like a slip collar.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Jane.....would love to "mold" you guys into leash machines!
Come hang for a weekend!...we'll get Karlo moving like a champion!...._and you'll look good too!! LOL!_


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Robin Unfortunately Karlo is about 2" over the standard...not sure I could train him to crouch! I would love to have a critique on him though. 
I think he is structurally gorgeous! And the judge gave him compliments on his conformation. They surely don't see enough working lines, I think it was refreshing for the judge. This was a UKC event.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

*whats ring training?*



onyx'girl said:


> Here, Karlo is focusing on me when he should have been out front pulling I only worked a couple times on the ring training...and never practiced stacking him(he even had a dirty nose!) The judge was very nice and suggested I get "mentored" by the best in show year after year winner, which I did for our last class. Karlo did get two blue ribbons for my failures! He was the only one entered in his age class....


whats ring trainig?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where you run the dog around the ring(conformation/show), NOT Mondio~LOL! That, I could get into


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...now....there REALLY is more to it than just running around a ring....LOL!!
They really do have to be "taught & physically conditioned"..._and the double handler also...._to perform well.
Coordination and continual gaiting in (not the best weather sometimes) without pacing is NOT easy for the dogs, while "practically pulling" their handler around with their necks...
This can easily "choke out" a dog, and make him exhausted.
*_Do we all look and sound stupid doing this to many people....ABSOLUTELY!!*_
_AND YES.....we need more working line dogs represented._
It's just another venue to participate with your dogs....and it can be a lot of fun.
Robin


----------

